# Beckhoff ADS und Linux



## eloboy (22 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon von Linux auf eine Beckhoffsteuerung mit ADS zugegriffen?

Gibt es sowas wie Libnodave für Beckhoff?
Beispiel?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## pvbrowser (23 Juli 2008)

Zottel hat da glaub ich schon mal was gemacht.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/libads#download

Da die Spec offen liegt, dürfte es kein grosses Problem sein, das zu implementieren.
http://www.beckhoff.com/download/Document/Software/TwinCAT/1031/TcAdsAmsSpec.pdf

Ich würde dazu unsere rlSocket Klasse verwenden.
http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/sf/manual/rllib/html/classrlSocket.html


----------



## eloboy (24 Juli 2008)

Danke für die Antwort




pvbrowser schrieb:


> Zottel hat da glaub ich schon mal was gemacht.
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/libads#download



Ist das Projetkt offline? 
Ich kann nichts im Downloadbereich finden.


----------



## pvbrowser (25 Juli 2008)

eloboy schrieb:


> Ist das Projetkt offline?
> Ich kann nichts im Downloadbereich finden.



Oh, seh ich auch gerade.
Da muss sich Zottel zu äussern.

Spec:
http://www.beckhoff.com/download/Document/Software/TwinCAT/1031/TcAdsAmsSpec.pdf

Aber Du kannst doch auch das Telgramm aus der Spec da oben einfach als
typedef struct 
deklarieren, die Struktur entsprechend füllen und mit
http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/sf/manual/rllib/html/classrlSocket.html
senden/empfangen.

Das Ganze würde ich in eine eigene von rlSocket abgeleitete Klasse  verfrachten. Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du damit auch zu
http://pvbrowser.org
beitragen.

PS: Hier ist unsere Diskussionsgruppe
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/pvbrowser/


----------

